# Finished another painting



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I just finished another painting and wanted to see what ya'll thought.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool... the stepdaughters boyfriend would like that.... he's an up and coming bullrider.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Pretty cool... the stepdaughters boyfriend would like that.... he's an up and coming bullrider.


HOW MUCH?!...... :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool... the stepdaughters boyfriend would like that.... he's an up and coming bullrider.
> ...


She likes him... I don't and she's broke. Sorry man, for me, its just nice to look at. :wink:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the painting! Does your handle have any connection to the famous bull or is it just coincidence?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

campfire said:


> I like the painting! Does your handle have any connection to the famous bull or is it just coincidence?


I got the name idea from the famous bull...his name is spelled bOdacious and I've got bOWdacious....just kind of a play off of his name.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


I was just messin' with ya...Tell your stepdaughter to stay away from those cowboys...they're nothin' but trouble (mostly)! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks just like a Russell.... O*-- 

Fine job, fine job !!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> Looks just like a Russell.... O*--


Well thank you...that's a fine compliment!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

You captured the action/emotion nice work.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I am a bullrider and that is really good


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice artwork, I like it!


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

It looks like a great painting, definitely some talent there. 

You should title it "future Wal-mart employee". Lets face it, bull riders are nice guys, but rarely do they end up being rocket scientists.


----------



## Alias (Jan 31, 2010)

Definitely a great painting. Well done! How much would you charge for a painting of Blueberry Wine?


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks great! Do you have pics of your other stuff?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I like in and I have always thought of Bodacios the bull when I saw your user name!


----------

